# Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.



## highspeedpingu (17. März 2009)

*Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

Ich habe gestern eine Systemrecovery mit den Original CD´s gemacht.
Alles ausser dem Ethernet Controller funzt.
Seit vielen Stunden probiere ich bei dem älteren Packard Bell (MM Rechner ) den Ethernet Controller zu installieren. Immer ein gelbes Fragezeichen!
Ich hab´auch schon das Onboard LAN abgeschaltet und zwei verschiedene PCI Netzwerkkarten (eine habe ich gerade neu gekauft) auf allen drei PCI Steckplätzen ausprobiert. Die Karte wird als Netzwerkadapter erkannt aber der Ethernet Controller (von CD und verschiedene aus dem Inet) werden nicht eingebunden. Auf der Packard Bell Seite gibt es für die Onboard Lösung keine Treiber.
System:
"Packard Bell" Board mit SIS Chipsatz, Intel Celeron 2,8, 512 MB RAM
Windows Xp Home SP 3. Weiteres unbekannt, da Everest nichts anzeigt...
????? Hiiilfeee


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

haste schon aktuellste auffindbare treiber für das board drauf? vlt is SP3 schuld. wenn das board sehr alt, kommen die ethernettreiber damit vlt. nicht zurecht? 


neustart hast du ja sicher schonmal gemacht?


----------



## highspeedpingu (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

Neustart??... ca. 58mal...
Hab´ jetzt mal ein Original (kein Recovery) XP pro SP 2 draufgespielt... - der gleiche Mist! Wie gesagt:
Alles normal und die LAN Karte(n) werden als Netzwerkadapter erkannt. Der Ethernet Controller lässt sich aber partout nicht installieren.
Muss irgendwas mit dem komischen Board zu tun haben.


----------



## highspeedpingu (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

Das Board ist es:
Core - Columbia VI (GA-8SIML-NF6) Ver 2.0 - spec_columbia6 - Information and Instructions - IMEDIA 1840 - 101378520005 - iMedia - platform_danube_imedia - Desktop
Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter...
Ungefähr der 20ste Treiber, zig Neustarts 3mal XP neu drauf, BIOS Reset´s verschiedene PCI Karten an verschiedenen PCI Steckplätzen...???!!!


----------



## highspeedpingu (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

*hilfe*


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

wie macht sich das denn bemerkbar, dass die treiber der nachträglich eingebauten karte nicht angenommen wird?

BIOS-defaultwerte hast du schon mal geladen? übertaktet is nix?


----------



## highspeedpingu (18. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

Ich hab´ so ziemlich alles was man "Laden" und An-und ausschalten kann probiert...
Bei den Treibern mit Setup Routine tut er so als sei alles o.k. Nach dem geforderten Neustart ist das gelbe Fragezeichen nach wie vor da. Verbindung zum Router nicht möglich.
Bei den anderen Treibern gehe ich über "selbst wählen" - Datenträger - und zeige ihm das Verzeichnis. Es wird aber kein Treiber gefunden und die Installation wird mit dem entsprechenden Hinweis und der Meldung "...ist ein Fehler aufgetreten...Hardware funktioniert nicht richtig" beendet. Das b......ene Fragezeichen bleibt und die Karte funktioniert nicht. -Egal welche und wo!-
Das geht nichtmal mit der Ladenneuen Karte mit Original CD.


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

Wieder mal ein Problem was keiner Lösen kann...


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

ging der denn vor der recovery einandfrei?


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

Weiss nicht, der war "plattgemacht" als ich den bekommen habe.
Ich such mir gerade was neues zusammen. Wird wohl nichts mehr werden...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*

Hast du`s mal mit treibern von hier versucht?Im notfall kann man auch die setup.exe per winrar entpacken (wenn es eh nicht schon ein zip-archiv ist) und in den entpackten ordnern die treiber suchen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. März 2009)

*AW: Hiiilfeee! Packard Bell, Ethernet Controller lässt sich nicht inst.*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hast du`s mal mit treibern von hier versucht?Im notfall kann man auch die setup.exe per winrar entpacken (wenn es eh nicht schon ein zip-archiv ist) und in den entpackten ordnern die treiber suchen.


Ja, schon probiert.
Ich denke das Board hat eine "Macke".


----------

